# Flooring for cages



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

We are going to get a martin for our guys and we were thinking of some different things we could use to cover the wire floors. 

What do you do about them pottying every where if they are not potty trained. How often do you clean the floors?

We thought it would be really neat to put some astroturf down for them also. 

Lastly what do you use as flooring?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

I used linoleum tiles. I cut them to fit and zip-tied them on. They are easy to clean, too. I just wipe them down daily with a mild cleaning solution. My ratties donâ€™t often potty on the linoleum levels, and they are not litter box trained either. 

I tried astroturf before the linoleum (as for some reason I have a large roll of it in my garage) but the rats both chewed it and pottied on it. It lasted all of two days before I ripped it out and chucked it because it smelled sooo bad.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I do same as Sonoma. works good for me.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I just found this shelf liner for kitchen cabinets at target. It's clean plastic, and I thought that might be interesting to ziptie to wire shelves. I am currently trying lino tiles but i'm not a huge fan of them. The glue smells pretty strong, and I'm not sure it's the best for little ratties


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

MopyDream44 said:


> I am currently trying lino tiles but i'm not a huge fan of them. The glue smells pretty strong, and I'm not sure it's the best for little ratties


Hmm, I mush have gotten a different brand or something. They smelled for a few hours after taking the backs off but were fine after that. Of course if I had known they weren't going to stick I would have just left the backs on and zip-tied them to begin with.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

You can get non stick lino and use a roll of that and just zip tie it to the shelf. I use coroplast or corrogated plastic. I just zip tie it to the shelf. Some shelves I don't even zip tie just lay the cut coroplast on the shelf with a piece of fleece over it and binder clip it down. It's easier to clean that way because I can just take the whole shelf out and wipe down.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah zip tying rather than glued back is preferable! 

Also the glue on the lino tiles smelled for a day but it still made me worry. I can't smell it anymore but it still looks kinda gross near the edges!

*edited because I forgot something* 

one more thing.......... Poppy I tried to find c. plastic at home depot. I wasn't sure what I was looking for, so I asked. The staff took me to the lighting isle where he showed me plastic light covers but it looks like it would have been super painful on the ratties feet! Can you take a picture of what you use? I've seen embroidery canvas recommended, which is a plastic mesh (cheaper version) and I've tried using that but I find the holes get pretty gross, and it's not easy to clean unless you remove them. AND once you remove them it's less difficult but still not easy lol  ok looooong winded.....sorry


----------



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

The lighting covers might work. there usually is a smooth side and a rough side.

I also thought about getting 1/4" sheets of plexi glass but not sure how well it would work.

What do you clean your lino floor tiles with? Just want to make sure that it stays clean but safe.


----------



## splinter (Jul 22, 2007)

I clean all of our pet related and kitchen related things with vinegar. I have a 32 oz. sprayer full of white distilled vinegar and 5 drops tea tree essential oil.

That clorox spray in the baby blue bottle thats safe for little kids and pets (darn, i forgot the name!) works really good too.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I use lino tiles...stick on. The stick on the big cage, but not on the tiny cage. but i notice no other problem. zipties arent an option for me. i know my girlies would chew on them. but they dont bother the tiles.


----------

